# Burton Step On - Swath vs Photon



## yeoldeshred (Sep 24, 2018)

I would love to hear thoughts on how each of these boots perform with the regular Step On binding. 
I prefer the true dual Boa system of the Swath, but am concerned it may not be stiff enough for me. Currently I ride Ion Redwing Leather and Genesis EST and love that level of response and support.
With the increased response of the SO binding, would I be getting similar to my current set up? Or would the Swath fold/articulate and give a delayed, less solid, toeside response?
Really appreciate any feedback. Thanks guys.


----------

